# MTB-Festival TegernseerTal 2011



## wallberg (29. September 2010)

*MTB-Festival TegernseerTal 2011*

Notiert Euch am besten schon jetzt den Termin für das *8. MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal*: Im nächsten Jahr werden wir uns bereits eine Woche früher sehen, denn am *28./ 29. Mai 2011 *steht Rottach-Egern wieder ganz im Zeichen des Mountainbikens. Und nicht nur der  Termin ist neu: Alles größer, besser, neuer  wir ziehen um! Nach vielen Jahren sagt das Festival dem Ortskern Rottach-Egern leise Servus. Nur 200 m Luftlinie entfernt wird sich  2011 die MTB-Gemeinde am Sportplatz Birkenmoss zum Tegernseer Festival zusammenfinden. Auf dem rund *10.000 qm großen Gelände *bieten sich zahlreiche Möglichkeiten für actionreiche Side-Events, spannende Test-Parcours und angesagte Bike- und Funsportarten.

*Bereits eine Woche vor dem Startschuss *zum MTB-Marathon am 29. Mai 2011 ist reichlich Spaß und Programm auf dem Festivalgelände geboten. Voraussichtlich ab dem *20. Mai 2011 *verwöhnen wir Euch jeden Tag mit einem (kulturellen) Leckerbissen. Ob Flohmarkt oder Rockkonzert  dieses Programm bietet für Jeden etwas. Infos zu den verschiedenen Programmpunkten und Live-Acts folgen selbstverständlich über einen der nächsten Newsletter.

*Premiere des 1. Bike-Polo Turniers*
Jeder kennt die Nobel-Sportart Polo: Hoch zu Roß jagen die Reiter mit Ihren Pferden dem kleinen weißen Ball hinterher und die Damen präsentieren die neueste Hutmode  Adel verpflichtet eben. In 2011 hält jetzt das erste Polo Turnier Einzug am Tegernsee und Jeder kann mitmachen. Aber keine Angst  Ihr müsst Euch keinen Vierbeiner zulegen und der Hut kann auch getrost im Schrank bleiben. Wir spielen Bike-Polo. Alles was Ihr braucht ist Euer Bike, einen Schläger und einen sturzsicheren Helm. Stellt Euer Team zusammen und übt schon mal den richtigen Abschlag  Ausschreibung folgt, Anmeldung startet in Kürze.

*rocktheclock is back*
Ein weiteres Highlight ist die Auferstehung des legendären rocktheclock Stundenrennens. Bereits in 2005 hat das Rennen mit Etappen über 3, 6, 9 und 12 Stunden die Biker fasziniert. Termin: voraussichtlich Sonntag, 22. Mai 2011

*MTB-Hillclimb  Der Berg ruft!*
Risikofreudige MTB-Kletterer können sich schon auf den 1. MTB-Hillclimb freuen. Auf einer ca. 500 m langen Strecke müsst Ihr den Berg mit bis zu 35% Steigung bezwingen- oder die Steigung bezwingt Euch! Wer wird am Ende die erste Bergziege auf zwei Rädern sein?

*1. MTB Night Sprint Tegernseer Tal*
Am Samstag Abend vor dem MTB-Marathon planen wir ein besonderes Highlight für Euch: den 1. MTB Night Sprint Tegernseer Tal! Der etwa 500 m lange Parcour ist gespickt mit Obstacles und wird jedem Rider im direkten Kampf mit jeweils drei anderen Teilnehmern alles abverlangen. Näheres und Anmeldung in Kürze auf mtb-festival.de

*2. kids on bike MTB-Cup*
Nach einer erfolgreichen Premiere in 2010 gehen auch die Nachwuchsbiker des kids on bike MTB-Cup wieder an den Start. Auf zwei verschiedenen Strecken können Kids und Junioren die Bestzeit vom letzten Jahr knacken und den Großen beweisen, was in Ihnen steckt. Die Streckenführung wird so verlegt, dass sowohl die kleinen als auch großen Radsportler direkt vom Festivalgelände aus starten und auch dort wieder ins Ziel kommen. Anmeldung in Kürze online!

*MTB-Marathon 2011*
Natürlich darf das Highlight der MTB-Fans nicht fehlen. Am 29. Mai 2011 starten wieder über 2.000 Biker zum beliebten MTB-Marathon auf vier verschiedenen Strecken. Auch hier wird es im Vergleich zum letzten Mal neue Abschnitte und Routen geben  damit Ihr noch mehr von der schönen Tegernseer Berg- und Seenlandschaft genießen könnt.

Details later!

wallberg


----------



## powderJO (29. September 2010)

hört sich erst mal gut an und ich versuche sicher wieder dabei zu sein. aber: überschneidet sich der termin nicht mit garmisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (30. September 2010)

mir geht die Bionicon AllMountain Challenge ab


----------



## wallberg (30. September 2010)

kommt später!


----------



## teppiche (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr guter Zeitplan für den Marathon.

Letztes Jahr war das so ein gehetze mit der Trans Germany.

Freu mich auf das : *TOP EVENT!*-  jedes Jahr wieder

Vielen Dank an Wallberg und sein Team.


----------



## wallberg (27. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mich schon angemeldet


----------



## goopher (29. Oktober 2010)

Hmm macht schon Hunger,

Nur sind auf der Homepage leider noch auf den Strekenplänen die von 2010. Eingezeichnet und auch die neunen Abschnitte finde ich nicht.

Was sind denn jetzt die Neuerungen  und die neuen Streckenabschnitte?

Wüsste ich schon gerne vorher bevor ich mich für eine Strecke entscheide.

Grüße


----------



## wallberg (7. November 2010)

Im großen und ganzen kanst Du Dich an 2010 orientieren.
Feintuning folgt noch, die meisten angedachten Neuerungen 
dümpeln NOCH auf den Ämtern ...

wallberg


----------



## powderJO (8. November 2010)

ich habs zwar schon mal gefragt, ist aber irgendwie untergegangen: überschneidet sich euer termin jetzt mit garmisch? das fände ich ein bisschen schade nämlich ...


----------



## wallberg (8. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habs zwar schon mal gefragt, ist aber irgendwie untergegangen: überschneidet sich euer termin jetzt mit garmisch? das fände ich ein bisschen schade nämlich ...



Ja, 
wird wohl kollidieren.

Finde ich auch sehr schade, wäre ich gerne selbst gefahren,
aber leider nahmen die Kollegen trotz Dialogs und fixen
Termin unsererseits im Vorfeld keine Rücksicht ...

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. November 2010)

schade. war im letzten jahr eine perfekte woche für mich mit garmisch, der transgermany und eurem rennen als abschluss (bis aufs wetter am anfang - bei euch hats ja wieder gepasst)... naja, wenn's sichs ausgeht werde ich dann wohl bei euch starten, ist halt einfach viel netter. und ich ahne, das sich viele so entscheiden werden, wenn die wahl ansteht.


----------



## wallberg (8. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> schade. war im letzten jahr eine perfekte woche für mich mit garmisch, der transgermany und eurem rennen als abschluss (bis aufs wetter am anfang - bei euch hats ja wieder gepasst)... naja, wenn's sichs ausgeht werde ich dann wohl bei euch starten, ist halt einfach viel netter. und ich ahne, das sich viele so entscheiden werden, wenn die wahl ansteht.



Vielen Dank,
würd mich natürlich freuen wenn die Qual der Wahl besteht ...

Ab heute scheint´s ungemütlich zu werden, A Runde war gestern nochmal
schöööööön.....

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (8. November 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> schade. war im letzten jahr eine perfekte woche für mich mit garmisch, der transgermany und eurem rennen als abschluss (bis aufs wetter am anfang - bei euch hats ja wieder gepasst)... naja, wenn's sichs ausgeht werde ich dann wohl bei euch starten, ist halt einfach viel netter. und ich ahne, das sich viele so entscheiden werden, wenn die wahl ansteht.



dito


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (14. November 2010)

MTB-Festival ist eine top Veranstaltung, keine Frage!!!
Aber zur Terminplanung... auch das 4, 8, 12 - Stunden Rennen überschneidet sich mit der 12 h WM in Weilheim, was auch nicht soo weit entfernt ist.
Muss das echt sein???
Der Termin Anfang Juni war doch gut etabliert und bisher planbar...ich find´s schade!


----------



## goopher (15. November 2010)

hmm ich versteh es auch nicht ganz zudem es ja in den letzten Jahren auch immer Probleme mit Wetter und schnee gab die Wochen vorher noch ....


----------



## wallberg (15. November 2010)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> MTB-Festival ist eine top Veranstaltung, keine Frage!!!
> Aber zur Terminplanung... auch das 4, 8, 12 - Stunden Rennen überschneidet sich mit der 12 h WM in Weilheim, was auch nicht soo weit entfernt ist.
> Muss das echt sein???
> Der Termin Anfang Juni war doch gut etabliert und bisher planbar...ich find´s schade!



Die termine werden bereits in der Woche des Marathon für´s nächste jahr generiert.
Kollissionen gibts immer, einfach viel geboten! Zudem müssen wir neben den
Großen (Kirchzarten, Willigen, Riva & Co) auch die lokalen Veranstaltungen (Verkehr ...) in Betracht ziehen... sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (15. November 2010)

Ja aber die grossen verschieben ja nicht ihre Termine .... Insofern hätte es ja gepasst mit Eurem Termin so bisher immer Anfang Juni


----------



## wallberg (15. November 2010)

Sind wir groß?


----------



## roba (15. November 2010)

Ich finde den Termin passend. Jedenfalls für mich
Zudem steht Tegernsee bei mir an erster Stelle und dann kommt erst
der Rest

@wallberg - mit 2000 Teilnehmern kann man das schon mittlerweile als "groß" bezeichnen


----------



## schlaffe wade (17. November 2010)

mir alles wurscht 
bereits angemeldet, wie die letzten jahre auch. vorfreude wie die letzten jahre auch.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (17. November 2010)

Okay...in meinem (zugegebenermaßen persönlichen Fall) wäre es halt sehr hilfreich gewesen, wenn ihr so eine Terminänderung auch dann bekannt gebt, wenn sie feststeht. Also schon direkt zum oder nach dem Marathon. So muss ich dieses Jahr leider zu diesem Termin arbeiten...schade...nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher wieder dabei!

Dennoch nochmal die Frage: warum muss das 12 Stunden Rennen gleichzeitig mit der 12 h WM in Weilheim stattfinden? Konntet Ihr euch da so gar nicht abstimmen?

Ich werde trotzdem wohl bei Euch starten. Ich weiss ja vom Marathon, dass Ihr Organisation einfach drauf habt!


----------



## wallberg (17. November 2010)

Wir hatten den Termin zum Marathon 2010 für 2011 bereits festgelegt, da es anders
nicht zu machen war -.(
Publik können wir den Termin erst nach einigen Absprachen (auch mit Nachbarveranstaltungen)
machen, dies war aber bereits im Juli. Von Weilheim wusste niemand etwas. 

Die 12h WM (falls es diesen Titel überhaupt gibt - ?) teilte uns mit,
dass mit unserer Bikewoche eine Kollission statt findet, eine kompromissbereitschaft
ihrerseits war aber nicht gegeben - Schade, denn ich wäre auch gerne bei einem 
Rennen um de Ecke mitgefahren...

Da wir über zwei Wochenenden ca. 6 Veranstaltungen haben, steht nun leider die
Kollission fest. Wir haben Samstag das "RockTheClock" den Samstag drauf Nachtsprint,
HillClimb, Jugnrennen, Juniorenrennen, 4Cross(?)....und am Sonntag den Marathon.

Zudem eine erweiterte Expo, Testpacours, Festzelt, geführte Touren aller Couleur ...

Also einen vollen, festen Terminplan!

wallberg

(ich gebe nur meine mir bekannte Info raus - Ohne Gewähr und NICHT im Namen des Veranstalters)


----------



## hermannf (28. November 2010)

Hallo Wallberg,
der Hillclimb reizt mich schon. Wann steht die Strecke fest und wird sie bekannt gegeben? Ich möcht erst mal probieren, ob ich das überhaupt schaffe.

Gruss, hermannf


----------



## ]:-> (28. November 2010)

hermannf schrieb:


> Hallo Wallberg,
> der Hillclimb reizt mich schon. Wann steht die Strecke fest und wird sie bekannt gegeben? Ich möcht erst mal probieren, ob ich das überhaupt schaffe.
> 
> Gruss, hermannf



Interessiert mich auch.
Den Sommerweg hoch auf den Wallberg, das wäre mal ein stattliches Uphillrennen 

Aber hillclimb ist doch eher so ne immer steiler werdende Wiese die irgendwann dann komplett senkrecht wird, oder?


----------



## wallberg (29. November 2010)

Wir werden wohl kein klassisches Bergzeitfahren veranstalten, eher funlastig bis
überhängend ... Traktion siegt.

wallberg


----------



## hermannf (29. November 2010)

nicht unbedingt... 

z. B. KitzAlpBike Hillclimb in Brixen:

Strecke: 6000 m
Höhendifferenz: 500 m 
Asphalt: 4800 m 
Schotter: 1200 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermannf (29. November 2010)

Hallo ]:->

nicht unbedingt... 

z. B. KitzAlpBike Hillclimb in Brixen:

Strecke: 6000 m
Höhendifferenz: 500 m 
Asphalt: 4800 m 
Schotter: 1200 m


----------



## hermannf (29. November 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl kein klassisches Bergzeitfahren veranstalten, eher funlastig bis
> überhängend ... Traktion siegt.
> 
> wallberg



also ich versuch es, mal sehen wie weit ich komme - hinterher schmeckt das Weissbier (alkoholfrei...) doppelt gut. Freu mich schon sehr auf das MTB-Festival.


----------



## wallberg (29. November 2010)

Das freut mich!
Sollte ein Uphill mit diesen Werten von Euch gewünscht werden,
könnte man schon noch den ein oder anderen Event anhängen !
Doch ich glaube nur wenige Spezialisten unter den Biker hätten
daran Interesse, oder?

Unsere Klassiker vergangener Tage bestanden aus diesen Daten
und starben vor zig Jahren aus (Hirschbergrennen, Königsalm ...)


wallberg


----------



## hermannf (30. November 2010)

Hallo wallberg,
habt ihr vor, es so zu machen wie diese Jungs (Begleiter mit Wimpel zum Abwinken)?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvOnai7a6mk"]YouTube        - MONKEYSPOON.COM 07'07'21 Bamford-MTB Clough Climb[/nomedia]


----------



## ]:-> (1. Dezember 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Das freut mich!
> Sollte ein Uphill mit diesen Werten von Euch gewünscht werden,
> könnte man schon noch den ein oder anderen Event anhängen !
> Doch ich glaube nur wenige Spezialisten unter den Biker hätten
> ...



Ich glaub da bin ich noch zu "jung" um das zu kennen.

Also ich fände ein Bergrennen z.b. über den Sommerweg möglicherweise mit so einem Start wie bei einem Zeitfahren richtig interessant.
Als Spezialist würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, würde auch gegen die echten Spezialisten best. ganz schön alt aussehen. Aber cool fände ich es auf jeden Fall.
Ist halt die Frage wann so ein Bergrennen stattfindet. Am Tag unmittelbar vor dem Marathon würde ich z.b. den Mara vorziehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da schonmal eine Anregung oder Bitte... 

Ich bin die letzten 3 Jahre immer beim Marathon gestartet, 2011 muss ich leider aus beruflichen Gründen auslassen. Mit großem Bedauern, Tegernsee Marathon ist einfach eine geniale Veranstaltung, perfekt organisiert in traumhafter Landschaft!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das 12h Rennen ebenso perfekt organisiert sein wird...
Deshalb meine Bitte: bei anderen Rennen, z. Bsp. Weilheim war es immer so, dass der Verpflegungsbereich außerhalb der Strecke war. Für ein Team kein Problem, in den Pausen hat man ja genug Zeit. 
Als Einzelfahrer (und davon gibt es immer einige OHNE Unterstützung) hat man jedoch immer das Problem, dass ziemlich viel Zeit zum Flaschen auffüllen etc. verloren geht. Ich bin auch schon mit Camelbak gefahren, aber die goldene Lösung ist das auch nicht.

Wäre es möglich, dass zumindest die Einzelfahrer direkt an der Strecke Wasser oder Iso kriegen können? 
Einige Flaschen zum wechseln und Riegel würden ja genügen...

Ist ja noch eine Weile hin, aber große Ereignisse werfen ja ihre Schatten voraus. Und wollen gut geplant sein


----------



## ecopower (1. Februar 2011)

Weiß Jemand, wie derzeit die Streckenverhältnis auf den Wegen hinauf zum Wallberg sind?
Ist dort eine feste Schneedecke, die mit Spikes-Reifen befahrbar sind?
Oder ist die Asphaltstraße sogar vom Schnee befreit worden?


----------



## wallberg (27. März 2011)

Sorry, war mal weg!
So in der Art wird´s werden!

Schrauben gerade final an den Feinheiten...
Gruß wallberg


----------



## wallberg (28. März 2011)

Firmenwertung rocktheclock Stundenrennen
Ob kleine Bürogemeinschaft, mittelständisches Unternehmen, Großkonzern, Sportverein oder Freiwillige Feuerwehr: In der Gruppe fährt es sich doch immer noch am besten. In diesem Jahr könnt Ihr gemeinsam mit Eurem Team am rocktheclock Stundenrennen am 21. Mai 2011 in Rottach-Egern teilnehmen und Euch einen geselligen Tag am wunderschönen Tegernsee machen.

Wahlweise kann Euer Team in der 12-, 8- oder 4-Stunden-Disziplin an den Start gehen und aus 2-, 4- oder 8-Mitgliedern bestehen (w/m/mixed). Egal ob Gelegenheitsradler, ambitionierter Freizeit-Biker oder Vollprofi, beim rocktheclock können alle mitmachen, die Lust auf Biken haben und sich gerne neuen Herausforderungen stellen. Der Modus machts möglich: Häufigkeit und Zeitpunkt des Wechsels bestimmt jedes Team selbst, jeder Biker kann also individuell nach seiner Kondition und Fitness beliebig viele Runde fahren. Pro Team befindet sich immer nur ein Biker auf der Strecke.

Für Euer Team stellen wir Euch einen Mannschafts-Tisch als zentralen Meetingpoint zur Verfügung, an dem Ihr Euch während den Pausen ausruhen, verpflegen und gegenseitig motivieren könnt. Bei der Durchfahrt durchs stimmungsgeladene Festivalzelt könnt Ihr Euch gebührend von Euren Fans und Mitradlern anfeuern lassen, um neue Kraft und Energie für die nächste Runde zu sammeln.

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gusgus (29. März 2011)

Hallo wallberg,

kannst du uns einen kurzen Schneelagebericht geben?
Gibt es bei Euch schon freie Strecken?
Das nächste Wochenende würde sich ja wirklich anbieten mal eine Strecke anzufahren.

Grüße,
gusgus


----------



## wallberg (30. März 2011)

Servus Gusus,
tja, was soll ich sagen:

A) Ist komplett fahrbar
B/C/D sind in schattigen und hohen Lagen noch recht weiss -.

Letzte Schleife der D Kühzagl, Hennerer, Kreuzberg, Tegernsee & Galaun ist frei.

Es liesse sich schone eine schöne Tour basteln.

Mehr Infos in Kürze, hab die Wiesseer Seite noch nicht befahren.

wallberg!


----------



## gusgus (30. März 2011)

vielen Dank!
vielleicht wage ich dann dieses WE mal einen Abstecher zu Euch.
Gruß,
gusgus


----------



## wallberg (30. März 2011)

gusgus schrieb:


> vielen Dank!
> vielleicht wage ich dann dieses WE mal einen Abstecher zu Euch.
> Gruß,
> gusgus



Gerne!

wallberg


----------



## plasi (2. April 2011)

so.. erstmal großen respekt an die mtb´ler, welche die komplette D route durchfahren. bin heute mal die letzte schleife gefahren und die hatte es für mich wirklich in sich.. abfahrten waren aber irgendwie langweilig  sind halt schotterwege..

erm.. aber ich hatte ein problem am ende.. wo soll da ein trail oder weg sein? bin da irgendwie querfeldein runter und musste zäune überspringen  oder wird der weg erst zum festival geöffnet?


----------



## wallberg (4. April 2011)

Naja, wenn Du die Runde ganz fährst, hast Du viele Singletrial Kilometer, nur nach 2600Hm und vielen Kilometern ist es Absicht die letzten 20km technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll
zu gestalten, sonst stellen die Rettungsfahrzeuge die Wege zu und wir wollen wenn mgl.
zu 100% gesunde Finisher!

Zwischen Verpflegung I und dem Abzweig zur KühzaglAlm liegen die Sahnestücke -
Über Zäune musst Du natürlich beim Festival nicht springen, oder wollt Ihr das?

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-ROBBY (4. April 2011)

nicht wirklich!ifreu mich scho drauf.nicht mehr lang dann gehts los...


----------



## plasi (5. April 2011)

okidoki
dann bin ich wohl genau die falsche schleife gefahren ;(( verdammt 

ich bin ja eigentlich erst eher anfänger, aber kannst mir folgendes sagen:

ist es normal, dass die strecke wirklich anspruchsvoll ist ? ist es normal, dass man manchmal absteigen muss, weil es einfach ZU steil ist? oder bin ich zu schlecht


----------



## ecopower (5. April 2011)

plasi schrieb:


> okidoki
> dann bin ich wohl genau die falsche schleife gefahren ;(( verdammt
> 
> ich bin ja eigentlich erst eher anfänger, aber kannst mir folgendes sagen:
> ...


Auf der Tegernsee-Runde musste man bisher nur an einem Streckstück absteigen, weil es der Veranstalter dort vorgeschrieben hat (halten sich leider viele nicht dran).
Alle anderen Streckenteile sind fahrbar, obwohl der Wallberg hinauf schon recht anspruchsvoll ist.
Du musst mehr trainieren!


----------



## wallberg (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, Wallberg ist sicher in der Einsteigerrunde nicht drin - 
Ich würde auf der A oder B beginnen, in der B haben wir bis dato ein 700m Schiebestück drin, meist bergauf.
Wer gut zu Fuß ist, verliert auch nichts -.

Steilstücke über 20% befinden sich auch zu Beginn der B Runde, Wallberg ist happig,
aber schön und jetzt komplett fahrbar! Im Streckenabschnitt der D kommen die harten
Teile zum Schluss, Galaun hat teils an die 30% von Tegernsee aus!

Ich empfehle am 21.05 unser Rock The Clock, am 22.05 unseren Bikerfrühschoppen mit
Besichtigung der Marathonrunden!

wallberg!


----------



## wallberg (15. April 2011)

Die Planungen fÃ¼r das 8. MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal sind in vollem Gange, nicht nur der frÃ¼here Termin am 28. und 29. Mai 2011 ist neu, auch der Standort des Festivals Ã¤ndert sich: nach vielen Jahren im Ortskern Rottach-Egern ist das MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal inzwischen erwachsen geworden und braucht mehr Platz. Nur 200 m Luftlinie entfernt wird sich die MTB-Gemeinde in 2011 am Sportplatz Birkenmoos zum 8. MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal zusammenfinden. Auf dem rund 10.000 qm groÃen GelÃ¤nde bieten sich zahlreiche MÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r actionreiche Side-Events, spannende Test-Parcours und angesagte Bike- und Funsportarten 

MTB Stundenrennen rocktheclock

Bereits eine Woche vor dem Startschuss zum MTB-Marathon ist beim Stundenrennen reichlich SpaÃ und Action auf dem FestivalgelÃ¤nde geboten. Am 21. Mai 2011 feiern wir die Auferstehung des legendÃ¤ren ârocktheclockâ Stundenrennens. Bereits in 2005 hat das Rennen die Biker in seinen Bann gezogen. Auf einem 3,5 km langen Rundkurs durch das FestivalgelÃ¤nde am Sportplatz Birkenmoos in Rottach-Egern kÃ¶nnen sich die Biker zwischen der Vier-, Acht- und ZwÃ¶lf-Stunden-Disziplin entscheiden. Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang starten die Dauerbiker um 08:00 Uhr in den Tag. Jeder kann mitmachen: BÃ¼rogemeinschaft, Stammtisch oder Sportverein - sei es als Einzelfahrer, Zweier-, Vierer-, oder Achter-Team. Ãber Wald-, Forstwege und Singletrails geht es dabei immer wieder durch das groÃe Festivalzelt, in dem sie von der frenetischen Masse bejubelt werden. Atemberaubende Aussichten Ã¼ber das Tegernseer Tal spenden zudem neue Kraft und Motivation fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Runden. Anmeldung und Infos zu Startgeld unter www.mtb-festival.de.

 1. BIONICON Almauftrieb MTB Hillclimb Tegernseer Tal 2011

Risikofreudige MTB-Kletterer kÃ¶nnen sich schon auf den 1. BIONICON Almauftrieb Hillclimb Tegernseer Tal am 28. Mai 2011 freuen. Auf einer ca. 200 m langen Strecke mÃ¼ssen die Biker einen Berg mit bis zu 30 % Steigung bezwingen. Gestartet wird einzeln â ohne Anlauf und jegliche UnterstÃ¼tzung. Sobald der Radler mit dem FuÃ den Boden berÃ¼hrt oder absteigt ist die Chance dahin. BIONICON spendiert allen Teilnehmern eine deftige Brotzeit, ein Teilnehmershirt und ein Ãberraschungs-Sackerl. Die StartgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt 5,00 â¬. Wer wird am Ende die erste Bergziege auf zwei RÃ¤dern sein?

 1. SR SUNTOUR MTB Nightsprint Tegernseer Tal 2011

Am Samstag, 28. Mai 2011, planen wir ein besonderes Highlight fÃ¼r Euch: der SR SUNTOUR MTB Nightsprint Tegernseer Tal feiert Premiere! Jeweils vier wagemutige Teilnehmer treten in direktem Kampf auf einem 250 m langen Parcours gegeneinander an. Die schnellsten zwei Fahrer jedes Heads, die die Obstacles, Tables und Tops am besten meistern, schaffen den Sprung in die nÃ¤chste Runde. Bei diesem Rennen wird den Ridern einiges an Bikebeherrschung abverlangt â Schnelligkeit kombiniert mit Technik und Geschicklichkeit fÃ¼hren zum Sieg. Zum ersten Mal kÃ¶nnen sich auch JedermÃ¤nner auf einem technisch anspruchsvollen Fourcross-Parcours ausprobieren und sich in spannenden Ellbogen-an-Ellbogen-Battles messen. Die Teilnahme bei Anmeldung bis zum 30. April 2011 kostet 10,00 â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr, SparfÃ¼chse kÃ¶nnen sich somit 5,00 â¬ des regulÃ¤ren Startgeldes sichern. Der 250 m lange Nightsprint-Parcours verlÃ¤uft rund um die Bike-Expo auf dem groÃen GelÃ¤nde des MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal in Rottach-Egern. Nachmittags kÃ¤mpfen die Teilnehmer in der Qualifikation um den Einzug ins Finale â oder in die Lucky-Loser-Wertung. Abends zeigen die Finalisten auf der tageshellen Flutlichtstrecke was in Ihnen steckt. Neben Respekt und Anerkennung der anwesenden MTB-Gemeinde winken den glÃ¼cklichen Gewinnern exklusive Sachpreise.

 2. kids on bike MTB Cup presented by bikedress.de

Nach der erfolgreichen Premiere in 2010 gehen auch die Nachwuchsbiker des kids on bike MTB Cup presented by bikedress.de wieder an den Start. Auf zwei verschiedenen Strecken kÃ¶nnen Kids und Junioren in den Altersklassen U5 â U17 die Bestzeit vom letzten Jahr knacken und den GroÃen beweisen, was in Ihnen steckt. Die StreckenfÃ¼hrung wird so verlegt, dass sowohl die kleinen als auch groÃen Radsportler direkt vom FestivalgelÃ¤nde aus starten und auch dort wieder ins Ziel kommen. Bereits im ersten Jahr der Veranstaltung wurde das Teilnehmerlimit von 150 Bikern erreicht. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten das offizielle kids Cup Shirt und eine Trinkflasche sponsered by bikedress.de. Die Anmeldung erfolgt Ã¼ber die Festivalhomepage www.mtb-festival.de.

MTB-Marathon Tegernseer Tal

NatÃ¼rlich darf das Highlight der MTB-Fans nicht fehlen. Am 29. Mai 2011 starten wieder Ã¼ber 2.000 Biker zum beliebten MTB-Marathon auf vier verschiedenen Strecken. Auch hier wird es im Vergleich zum letzten Mal neue Abschnitte und Routen geben um den Teilnehmer  noch mehr von der schÃ¶nen Tegernseer Berg- und Seenlandschaft zu prÃ¤sentieren. Die aktuellen StreckenfÃ¼hrungen kÃ¶nnen bereits auf der Internetseite mtb-festival.de studiert werden. Mehr Infos unter mtb-festival.de.

Das Tegernseer Tal freut sich bereits jetzt auf das Mountainbike-Wochenende am 28. und 29. Mai 2011!

Mehr Informationen gibt es unter www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (18. April 2011)

Strecken komplett fahrbar, fast alles schööön trocken!

Was mach Ihr Ostern?

wallberg


----------



## mauntzy (18. April 2011)

Eier suchen ;-) Aber keine Angst, ich melde mich noch diese Woche an.


----------



## wallberg (18. April 2011)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Eier suchen ;-) Aber keine Angst, ich melde mich noch diese Woche an.



Das freut uns!

Shirts noch verfügbar!


wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (19. April 2011)

So, bin jetzt auf der C gemeldet. Wollt' doch nicht auf den Wallberg verzichten 
Freu mich schon und hoffe dass das geniale Wetter noch bis Ende Mai anhält.

Wie war das mit der Pasta Party, die ist am Vortag, oder?
Dieser Hillclimb, kann man sich da spontan vor Ort anmelden?

Danke, ciao


----------



## wallberg (20. April 2011)

]:->;8229165 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin jetzt auf der C gemeldet. Wollt' doch nicht auf den Wallberg verzichten
> Freu mich schon und hoffe dass das geniale Wetter noch bis Ende Mai anhält.
> 
> Wie war das mit der Pasta Party, die ist am Vortag, oder?
> ...



Solange Plätze frei sind, kein Problem!
Haben den ganzen Samstag Programm - vorzeitige Anreise wird sich lohnen!

wallberg

PS: Sogar Rodelbahnabfahrt ist schon trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (23. April 2011)

Alle Strecken sind komplett fahrbar! Alle Trials fast komplett "pfurztrocken" !
Sensationeller Frühling, ich hoffe wir haben auch so eine Marathonwoche.

Nur über 1200m im Schatten findet man noch Schnee, Wallberg, Setzberg, Gaulaun
Kühzagl.... alles Top in Schuss.

Lieben Gruß

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (26. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Nach einem sonnigen Wochende mit vielen Kilometern und Spass frage ich mich was
mit den Mädels los ist!

Knapp 150 Frauen sind gemeldet! Viel zu wenig!!!

Sollen wir im Ziel Prosecco auschenken?


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2011)

Von Ostermontag auf Dienstag haben wir die ersten 1000 Voranmelder voll gehabt!

Danke!


----------



## knatti (27. April 2011)

Fragen zu den Side Events

Bionicon Almauftrieb:
Termin: Sa 16:00
Startzeit: Sa 14:00
Das heisst zwischen 14:00 und 16:00 uhr wird gefahren?

Nightsprint
Qualifikation ab ca. 14:00 Uhr
Wird da Zeit gemessen und die schnellsten x Personen kommen ins Finale?
Gehen sich beide Veranstaltungen aus, kann ich mir ausschen wann gestartet wird?
Glaube zwar eher dass ich am Abend  statt über Hindernisse radel, aber zwecks der Gaudi


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2011)

Werden alles zeitlich so gestalten, dass Du allen Events beiwohnen kannst - alles in Schlagweite
der Biertische!

wallberg


----------



## lotus1990 (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
stimmt die hm Angabe von der B-Strecke mit 1.390hm? Ich hab gehört, das es weniger sein sollen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich A oder B nehmen soll, da ich dieses Jahr bisher leider ziemlich wenig zum biken gekommen bin.

Andi


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2011)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> stimmt die hm Angabe von der B-Strecke mit 1.390hm? Ich hab gehört, das es weniger sein sollen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich A oder B nehmen soll, da ich dieses Jahr bisher leider ziemlich wenig zum biken gekommen bin.
> 
> Andi



Hallo Andi,
die Angabe stimmt - jedoch gibt es bei diesen Angaben immer große Differenzen 
zwischen den diversen Modellen - meist abhängig vom "Glättungsfaktor" und 
deren Genauigkeit. Fahr die "B" und lass Dir Zeit!

wallberg


----------



## zozoon (28. April 2011)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> stimmt die hm Angabe von der B-Strecke mit 1.390hm? Ich hab gehört, das es weniger sein sollen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich A oder B nehmen soll, da ich dieses Jahr bisher leider ziemlich wenig zum biken gekommen bin.
> 
> Andi



Ja fahr die B-Strecke. 
Hatte letztes Jahr die gleichen Überlegungen und bin die A gefahren. Im nachhinein hab ich mich geärgert, da die B locker auch gegangen wäre, weil man beim Rennen halt doch noch mehr gepusht wird und die Kräfte dann automatisch mehr sind.


----------



## wallberg (29. April 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> Ja fahr die B-Strecke.
> Hatte letztes Jahr die gleichen Überlegungen und bin die A gefahren. Im nachhinein hab ich mich geärgert, da die B locker auch gegangen wäre, weil man beim Rennen halt doch noch mehr gepusht wird und die Kräfte dann automatisch mehr sind.



Das seh ich auch so - Im großen Starterfeld der B (2010 waren über 1000)
weit hinten platzieren, und gemütlich losfahren. So gibts noch extra Motivation
beim überholen ....

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (1. Mai 2011)

B-Runde gestern komplett abgefahren - alles super, bis auf einen Laster für
die Seilbahn ... ein deja vu?

A Runde auch komplett fahrbar, bitte an 7-Hüttn absteigen.
C Runde ebenfalls Klasse fahrbar - kleine Änderungen nach Kreuth
D Runde auch perfekt - vier kleine Neuerungen auf dieser Schleife

Auf der A/B wurde die Kreuth durchfahrt verinfacht - es fehlen 50Hm.

Der Rest in Kürze!

wallberg


----------



## Superfriend (3. Mai 2011)

In großer Vorfreude aufs Rennen bin ich gestern die C-Strecke abgefahren, da ich den Singlespeeder dabei hatte allerdings ohne Wallberg. Im Moment gibt es kurz hinter dem ersten Anstige, bevor der wellige Höhenweg in Richtung Aueralm los geht, ein größeres Waldarbeiter-Problem. Der Weg ist offiziell gesperrt, mit einem Unterholz-Schlenker bin ich allerdings vorbei gekommen. Ansonsten alles in Top-Zustand, Meldung habe ich gerade raus geschickt, es kann los gehen!


----------



## wallberg (4. Mai 2011)

Servus Superfriend,
Forstarbeiten bekannt -  im Bereich Kogelkopf-Wiesseer Höhenstraße, Wallberg Sommerweg und Wieden/Duslau.

Bin in guter Hoffnung das dies heuer bis zum Marathon fertig gestellt wird!

wallberg


----------



## client (7. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2011)

Sensationell, wieviele Biker/innen diese Wochenende auf den Strecken unterwegs waren!

Klasse!


wallberg


----------



## Kattl (9. Mai 2011)

@wallberg: Für das 12-h-Rennen am 21. haben sich ja leider laut Starterliste noch nicht sehr viele angemeldet, findet das denn auf jeden Fall statt?

Gruß Kattl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2011)

Kattl schrieb:


> @wallberg: Für das 12-h-Rennen am 21. haben sich ja leider laut Starterliste noch nicht sehr viele angemeldet, findet das denn auf jeden Fall statt?
> 
> Gruß Kattl



Strecke steht -
es folgen sicher noch Meldungen, findet Stand heute sicher statt!

wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

war gestern auf der C Strecke unterwegs, habe beim Hirschberg Part angefangen um für den Wallberg warm zu sein, allerdings als ich dann am Wallberg angekommen bin und auf den Sommerweg abbiegen wollte -  stand dort ein großes Schild mit " Forstarbeiten / Sommerweg gesperrt"... Wie sieht denn der Streckenverlauf nun aus? Geht es über den Winterweg oder sind die Arbeiten bis zum Rennen beendet?
Wollte vorab nochmal über den Wallberg drüber. Weiß jemand wann die Arbeiten beendet sind?

Grüße, DieBremse


----------



## client (9. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Arbeiten in Kürze abgeschlossen sind.
Eine Auffahrt bis zum Abzweig rechts in den Winterweg (kurz vorm Sattel)
ist möglich -.

Schlimmstenfalls fehlen so rund 1000m Auffahrt und die Rodelbahn als Abfahrt,
dafür eine saugeiler Trial zum Wallberg Moos )

Don´t panic

wallberg


----------



## Fabse86 (11. Mai 2011)

AUFESTIEREN & OBEGAMSN
...ist der T-Shirt Spruch.

Kann jemand übersetzen?

Aufestieren, würde ich entweder als aufsteigen (auf`s Rad) oder hochfahren auf den Berg überetzen.
Aber obegamsn??? Ne, sorry da habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## wallberg (11. Mai 2011)

Auf Hochdeutsch in etwa zu deuten:

Bergauf (aufe) wie ein Stier & Bergab (obe) wie eine Gams (Bergwild)

Gruß wallberg


----------



## Fabse86 (11. Mai 2011)

Wow, das ging schnell

Der Spruch gefällt mir


----------



## mauntzy (11. Mai 2011)

So loam wie a Gams werd i sicher ned runterfoan


----------



## pug304 (11. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache die Qualität des Shirts ist wieder wir vor zwei Jahren. Sprich ist aber trotzdem cool!


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

Qualität sollte passen - ADIDAS Funktionsshirt!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (12. Mai 2011)

ist die marathonstrecke (A) eigentlich auch nach dem festival irgendwie ausgeschildert?  würde mir die nämlich im juli dann mal anschauen wollen


----------



## Fabse86 (12. Mai 2011)

Die Adidas(?) - Shirts aus 09 waren super. Mittlerweile ist mir meins nur leider zu groß geworden (20kg abgenommen) 
Deswegen wird es Zeit, dass es was neues gibt


----------



## ]:-> (12. Mai 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> ist die marathonstrecke (A) eigentlich auch nach dem festival irgendwie ausgeschildert?  würde mir die nämlich im juli dann mal anschauen wollen



Auf der HP gibts die gps-tracks & Streckenbeschreibungen zum download.
Schilder habe ich danach eigentlich keine mehr gesehen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).


----------



## Aldar (12. Mai 2011)

die gps tracks hab ich gesehn , ohne gps-gerät helfen die aber nur bedingt.
najo werd dann wohl die streckenbeschreibung ausdrucken und paar umwege mit einplanen


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> ist die marathonstrecke (A) eigentlich auch nach dem festival irgendwie ausgeschildert?  würde mir die nämlich im juli dann mal anschauen wollen



Kleine Marathonrunde (Auf MTB Karte & Schildern Nr.38) ist im groben
ganzjährig ausgeschildert. Aufgrund einer Umstrukturierung der Beschilderung
empfehle ich den Kauf unserer Radkarte (4.-).

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

]:->;8302187 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der HP gibts die gps-tracks & Streckenbeschreibungen zum download.
> Schilder habe ich danach eigentlich keine mehr gesehen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).



Komplette Beschilderung erfolgt 1 Woche vorm Marathon - früher dürfen wir nicht!

wallberg


----------



## naishy (12. Mai 2011)

Frage zur Startaufstellung.

Gibt es verschiedene Startblöcke wie bei manchen Rennen. 1. Startblock Lizenzfahrer und Fahrer die eine bestimmte Zeit im Vorjahr unterboten haben und 2. Startblock Rest oder heist es wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst?


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

naishy schrieb:


> Frage zur Startaufstellung.
> 
> Gibt es verschiedene Startblöcke wie bei manchen Rennen. 1. Startblock Lizenzfahrer und Fahrer die eine bestimmte Zeit im Vorjahr unterboten haben und 2. Startblock Rest oder heist es wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst?



Servus Meister!
Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst - ABER Topfahrer und Vorjahressieger dürfen natürlich vorne rein!
Wenn Du Siegeschanchen hast, und diese belegen kannst, darst Du natürlich
nach vorne!

Auf der "B" haben wir zwei Starts - über 1000 Starter vermutlich ...

wallberg


----------



## client (12. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (12. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus Meister!
> Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst - ABER Topfahrer und Vorjahressieger dürfen natürlich vorne rein!
> Wenn Du Siegeschanchen hast, und diese belegen kannst, darst Du natürlich
> nach vorne!
> ...



Danke für die Info, Chef.


----------



## pug304 (12. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Qualität sollte passen - ADIDAS Funktionsshirt!
> 
> wallberg


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

client schrieb:


> "kids on bike MTB Cup"
> 
> Hallo Wallberg, hast Du auch Infos zu der Kids-Strecke. Wiese, Asphalt, Hügel, Kurven...? Dopingkontrollen (Windelkontrollen)?



Salve,
je nach Alter - einfacher Rundkurs bis richtig sportlich ...

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

naishy schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Chef.



Nix Chef, nicht mal Chefchen ...

wallberg


----------



## Pausenaugust (13. Mai 2011)

]:->;8302187 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der HP gibts die gps-tracks & Streckenbeschreibungen zum download.
> Schilder habe ich danach eigentlich keine mehr gesehen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).



Hast du die schon mal runtergeladen??
Bei mir funkt die Datei nicht, die läßt sich am PC nicht öffnen


----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich hab mir die vor ein paar Jahren mal runtergeladen.
Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob die aktuellen funzen.

Hab auf dem Rechner hier leider kein Mapsource, sonst hätt ichs jetzt mal probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (14. Mai 2011)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Hast du die schon mal runtergeladen??
> Bei mir funkt die Datei nicht, die läßt sich am PC nicht öffnen



Mit dem roadtrip für den garmin lassen sich die gpx files einwandfrei einlesen...auch das höhenprofil wird dargestellt.

Alles super.


----------



## Larse (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab das selbe Problem. Habe mir von absolut.gps die Zip-datei heruntergeladen. Kann dann aber mit Map-Source die .gpx-Datei nicht öffnen.
Was muss ich da machen? Konvertieren in ein anderes Format? Mein Hirn benützen? Komm jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht darauf

@wallberg : Ist die B-Strecke dieses Jahr identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr?
                 Wir wollen sie gern diese Woche vorab unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,
B-Strecke fast identisch, Start&Ziel sind wie bekannt verlegt an den Sportplatz
Birkenmoos, wir starten die B in zwei Blöcken (10min), ansonsten alles gut wie 2010!

wallberg


----------



## Fabse86 (16. Mai 2011)

Wie erfolgt denn die Einteilung in diese beiden Blöcke der B-Strecke?


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Wie erfolgt denn die Einteilung in diese beiden Blöcke der B-Strecke?



Freiwillig - wer im ersten stehen will, muss wohl eher aufstehen!

Aber an sich wird´s egal sein wenn Du nicht um den Sieg mifährst!
Chipmessung ... ich würd den 2. nehmen, dann gibts immer was zu überholen ...

wallberg


----------



## client (16. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Freiwillig - wer im ersten stehen will, muss wohl eher aufstehen!
> 
> Aber an sich wird´s egal sein wenn Du nicht um den Sieg mifährst!
> Chipmessung ... ich würd den 2. nehmen, dann gibts immer was zu überholen ...
> ...


Fährt nicht jeder um den Sieg; um den Sieg über seinen Schweinehund!


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2011)

client schrieb:


> Fährt nicht jeder um den Sieg; um den Sieg über seinen Schweinehund!



Klar - eher gegen Letzteren, in den meisten Fällen zumindest!

Aber ob Du im ersten Blocke oder im zweiten Block vorne oder hinten stehst,
ist relativ egal - meiner Meinung nach!

Gutes sturzfreies Rennen mit viel Spass und gutem Wetter!

wallberg


----------



## client (16. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Gutes sturzfreies Rennen mit viel Spass und gutem Wetter!
> 
> wallberg



dänggschee!


----------



## boboman (16. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,

@wallberg: Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Gleichstellung und möglicher Freigabe! Warum wird die Schiebestrecke vor der Aueralm nicht frei gegeben? Entweder alle oder keiner. Der Weg wird doch auch nicht schlechter wenn man ihn fährt. Ob jetzt 1000 Teilnehmer mit Sportschuhen (= harter Sohle) den Weg bearbeiten oder er durch die soften Stollen mit 2 bar befahren wird, dürfte doch keinen Unterschied machen. Einzig das Gewissen und die Vorgabe durch Eure Regeln halten mich zurück beim Rennen hier zu fahren. Bin mir aber sicher, dass hier 50 % nicht schieben! Mal von der Zeit abgesehen, würde sich mein Knie über das Radeln sehr freuen x-)~

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit weiteren Zwischenzeiten auf der Stecke aus? Vorschlag wäre die Aueralm, Hirschberg .. Wäre vielleicht interessant für den ein oder anderen wo dann die Riegel anfangen knapp zu werden.

Gibt es eigentlich Infos zu der Strecke für das Hillclimb am Samstag? Wenn schon nicht fahren, dann wenigstens mal vorher ansehen und vielleicht dann doch noch anmelden und mitmachen!

Danke für die Antworten.

Ansonsten ist die Freude schon recht groß auf das sehr gut organisierte Fest. Hier auch schon mal ein Dank an die netten Helfer an der gesamten Strecke die für das Gelingen auch einen großen Beitrag bringen.

Na dann, bis zum Eventtag(e) am See.

Gruß
  der Bobo


----------



## wallberg (17. Mai 2011)

boboman schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> @wallberg: Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Gleichstellung und möglicher Freigabe! Warum wird die Schiebestrecke vor der Aueralm nicht frei gegeben? Entweder alle oder keiner. Der Weg wird doch auch nicht schlechter wenn man ihn fährt. Ob jetzt 1000 Teilnehmer mit Sportschuhen (= harter Sohle) den Weg bearbeiten oder er durch die soften Stollen mit 2 bar befahren wird, dürfte doch keinen Unterschied machen. Einzig das Gewissen und die Vorgabe durch Eure Regeln halten mich zurück beim Rennen hier zu fahren. Bin mir aber sicher, dass hier 50 % nicht schieben! Mal von der Zeit abgesehen, würde sich mein Knie über das Radeln sehr freuen x-)~
> 
> ...



Servus Bobo,
Unser "SchiebeStück" wird nicht von uns als solches eingestuft, ich steig sicher
auch nicht ab, wenn´s zu fahren ist, da haben andere Instanzen die Hand drauf.

Wir werden sehen, was heuer los ist -

Zwischenzeiten werden über Funk (GSM) übertragen, somit fällt Aueralm und Hirschberg an den meisten Stellen aus.

Zudem ist es Logistisch (und Bewachung) und von den Kosten her schwierig auszubauen.

HillClimb ist komplett auf privatem Grund - deshalb noch geheim ...


Gruß wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2011)

Wallberg soll ab Morgen wieder frei sein - 
Ich hoffe Ihr besucht uns auch schon an diesem Wochende zum RockTheClock!

wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (18. Mai 2011)

@Wallberg

Danke für die Info, dann können wir ja morgen den Hügel erklimmen...

Grüße und bis spätestens Sonntag 28ter 5ter


----------



## zozoon (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das mit den Waldarbeiten unterhalb des Kogelkopf, dort wo die wiesseer höhenstraße anfängt,  bis nächste woche erledigt ist. 
Bins vorhin mal gefahren und da schauts aus als ob ne Bombe eingeschlagen hat ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, wer macht denn dieses Jahr die Verpflegung auf der Strecke, wieder Sponser?
Weiß man schon ob Flaschen angereicht werden etc.?

Danke!


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2011)

DieBremse schrieb:


> @Wallberg
> 
> Danke für die Info, dann können wir ja morgen den Hügel erklimmen...
> 
> Grüße und bis spätestens Sonntag 28ter 5ter



Komm bitte am Samstag, den 28.05!
Korthaus kommt! Nachtsprint und Almauftrieb!
Sonntag Marathon!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das mit den Waldarbeiten unterhalb des Kogelkopf, dort wo die wiesseer höhenstraße anfängt,  bis nächste woche erledigt ist.
> Bins vorhin mal gefahren und da schauts aus als ob ne Bombe eingeschlagen hat ;-)



Sieht aktuell nicht gut aus ... forst sei Dank ...


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2011)

]:->;8333959 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, wer macht denn dieses Jahr die Verpflegung auf der Strecke, wieder Sponser?
> Weiß man schon ob Flaschen angereicht werden etc.?
> 
> Danke!



SPONSOR - hatt 2010 alles gut geklappt!
Flaschen sind bei uns seit Jahren Standard, Ehrensache!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2011)

Strecken fast vollständig ausgeschildert!

wallberg!


----------



## zozoon (23. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Sieht aktuell nicht gut aus ... forst sei Dank ...



und das bedeutet was? 

wie wäre die alternative? das breitenbachtal direkt gerade rauf zur wiesseer höhenstraße? wären so ca. 3 km und 130 hm weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-ROBBY (23. Mai 2011)

ob erster oder zweiter block ist egal!wenn die nummer B-213 kommt BITTE platz machen
i freu mich scho aufs rennen


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> und das bedeutet was?
> 
> wie wäre die alternative? das breitenbachtal direkt gerade rauf zur wiesseer höhenstraße? wären so ca. 3 km und 130 hm weniger.



Ja, das wäre die Alternativroute - 

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2011)

MTB-ROBBY schrieb:


> ob erster oder zweiter block ist egal!wenn die nummer B-213 kommt BITTE platz machen
> i freu mich scho aufs rennen



korrekt!

wallberg


----------



## client (24. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## ]:-> (24. Mai 2011)

Ist das die Wallbergauffahrt? Bitte nicht, ohne den Sommerweg würde einfach gewaltig was fehlen...ich drück alle Daumen dass es klappt.
Wetter sieht ja inzwischen auch wieder ganz gut aus.


----------



## client (24. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2011)

client schrieb:


> Aus einem weiteren Schriftverkehr:
> 
> ".....nach Rücksprache mit dem Veranstalter flowmotion GmbH ist das Bayrische Forstamt bzgl. der Veranstaltung informiert und die Strecke offen.
> 
> ...



Wallbergauffahrt ist offen - legidlich die Auffahrt zum Kogelkopf ist noch mit
einem Fragezeichen (?) versehen!

Duslaualmen ist auch fast frei, ich denke alles wird gut!

wallberg


----------



## Compagnon (25. Mai 2011)

Gibt's irgendwo ein genaueres Höhenprofil als das auf absolutGPS? Dort fehlen auf der langen Runde grob 700 Hm, wär ganz hilfreich zu wissen, wo die bleiben. Ich war das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren dabei, hat sich seitdem ja offensichtlich einiges geändert.


----------



## Poppei (25. Mai 2011)

Fragen:

a)Kommen Nachmelder in einen hinteren Startblock mit extra Zeitwertung, insofern es Startblöcke gibt ?

b) Wie wird es nun mit dem Pflichtschiebestück geregelt. Wer vom Streckenposten aufgeschrieben wird, wird nicht gewertet ?

Danke


----------



## Nevibikerin (27. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht dennn die Strecke nach dem Gewitter gestern aus? Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## mountainbike (27. Mai 2011)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> Wie sieht dennn die Strecke nach dem Gewitter gestern aus? Hat jemand Infos?



hi gell du fährst auch? welche strecke?

also dürfte kein problem sein, meist steiniger boden - wasser versickert gut. bei den anderen paar stellen dürfte das wasser aber auch nicht viel ausmachen.

lieber gruss - bis sonntag


----------



## goopher (27. Mai 2011)

und auf dem Setzberg und dem Wallberg liegt Schnee.... mal sehen ob es halbwegs trocken ist am Sonntag :-D

Soviel wie heute nochmal runterkam als Wasser ...

Grüße und wir sehen uns


----------



## steverunner (27. Mai 2011)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> Wie sieht dennn die Strecke nach dem Gewitter gestern aus? Hat jemand Infos?



Gute Nachricht: es hat aufgehört zu regnen 
Schlechte Nachricht: es schneit jetzt


----------



## Nevibikerin (27. Mai 2011)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hi gell du fährst auch? welche strecke?
> 
> also dürfte kein problem sein, meist steiniger boden - wasser versickert gut. bei den anderen paar stellen dürfte das wasser aber auch nicht viel ausmachen.
> 
> lieber gruss - bis sonntag



Kennen wir uns?


----------



## schlaffe wade (28. Mai 2011)

allen teilnehmern morgen viel erfolg und unfallfreies rennen ! 
stand jetzt wird das granatenmäßiges rennwetter. 

mögen sich die kurbeln biegen und die stollen ächzen !


----------



## deathmetal (29. Mai 2011)

Frage zur Strecke C. Wurde ja am Start gesagt, das die um 150Hm aufgebohrt wurde und jetzt ca. 2700 hat. 
Mein Tache zeigt aber nur etwas über 2200 an.

Falsch gemessen oder falsche Angabe am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (29. Mai 2011)

ja ich frag mich auch, wo die zusätzlichen höhenmeter herkommen sollen, nachdem ja die auffahrt zur bauer in der au fehlt. 

warum wurde eigentlich die abfahrt von der aueralm so kurzfristig geändert und dieser schlamm-trail genommen. das war vielleicht ein dreck (im warsten sinne des wortes). 

ansonsten hat alles -wie immer- gut gepasst und das wetter war der hamer!!!


----------



## client (29. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## deathmetal (29. Mai 2011)

Dann warens wohl "nur" die knappen 2200hm.
Zwar komisch, weils sehr gegen die Veranstalter is, aber auch gut.





client schrieb:


> Meine Edge 500 zeigt 2185 Aufstieg und 2173 Abstieg an. Und ein anderes Gerät -vom Freund- hat auch "nur" um die 2200 Hm aufgezeichnet.
> Vermutlich ist der Luftdruck während des Rennens extrem gefallen


----------



## ]:-> (30. Mai 2011)

Jo haben auch Höhendaten um die 2300 auf der C.
Mein Orientierungssinn ist mir dann doch etwas abhanden gekommen. Waren das letztes Jahr dann noch weniger hm, weil ja angekündigt wurde, dass es mehr seien?
Dieses Bergaufstück zu diesem endlos langen Schlammtrail kannte ich nicht, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wieweit unten wir dann rausgekommen sind.


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2011)

Die diversen Schlammpassagen waren echt nicht grade gut. Hätte man auch weg lassen können, wenns denn nen anderen Weg gibt an der Stelle. 
Wie messen die eigentlich? Fahren die die Strecke ab oder "schätzen"?
Beim Abfahren müsste es ja eigentlich rauskommen wie viele Hm es sind. 

Aber egal, war auf jeden Fall n schönes Rennen und das Wetter war ja auch perfekt


----------



## knatti (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für schönes Wochenende
Suntour Sprint: nette kleine Strecke, überschaubares Starterfeld,  muss ich noch üben 
Almauftrieb: Super Gaudi Veranstaltung, bitte nächstes Jahr wieder (oder was ähnliches)
B-Strecke: Erste mal gefahren, Zweite Schiebestrecke nach unten war wohl ein notwendiges übel wegen der kurzfristigen Streckenänderung  (wegen Entzug der Erlaubnis der Wegbenützung), aber das Stück davor war ganz nett.
komme gern wieder


----------



## Fabse86 (30. Mai 2011)

Das war mal wieder ein richtig tolles Wochenende am Tegernsee!
Ein großes Lob und Dankeschön gebührt allen Helfern und Organisatoren. Ihr habt das super gemacht.

Nachdem ich jetzt 2x B gefahren bin, ist nächstes Jahr die "C" fest im Plan. Ich habe gestern echt kurz überlegt, ob ich einfach in die C-Runde abbiege


----------



## garfieldIV (30. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade aus der Zeitung erfahren, dass ein Grundstückseigentümer am Freitag Abend einen Teil der Strecke sperren ließ. Ausgerechnet hier gingen alles Dirstanzen durch.

Wäre es möglich den Hintegrund zu erfahren? Zudem würde mich auch der Name des Blockierers interessieren... Ich denke aber, den erfährt man auch durch normalen Dorfratsch . 

Hut ab vor der Organisation, dass so kurzfristig eine Änderung durchgeführt werden konnte. Natürlich war die Abfahrt durch den Stinkergraben nicht optimal. Aber ich glaub beim Schieben war ich auch nicht langsamer als wenn ichs gefahren wäre.

Mir persönlich hat die letztjährige Abfahrt nach Kreuth besser gefallen, ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## client (30. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie das mit dem Entzug der Durchfahrtsgenehmigung passieren konnte - liegen da Einwilligungen nicht schriftlich vor?

Nach dem Lob will ich mir doch mal den Schuh anziehen, auch einen negativen Punkt zu nennen: Ich bin die B-Strecke gefahren und war 1,5 Stunden vor dem Start da. Davon habe ich den größten Teil der Zeit in der Schlange beim Nummernholen verbracht. Auch bei anderen Großevents habe ich noch nie so lange warten müssen und habe nicht ganz verstanden, warum nicht parallel an den anderen Countern B-Nummern mit ausgegeben wurden?

Insgesamt hat die Strecke durch die genötigte Variante über die Aueralm in meinen Augen gewonnen. Leider ging auf der B-Strecke auf der Abfahrt gar nichts - zu viel los, bereits vor dem ersten Trail auf dem Höhenweg rüber zur Aualm gab es eine längere Standzeit. Das ist nunmal so, wenn Trails auf sehr viele Teilnehmer treffen. Und dass ich ganz am Ende des zweiten Startblocks stand, war zugegebener Maßen meine Schuld.


----------



## mauntzy (30. Mai 2011)

@Superfriend: Inwiefern gewonnen? Früher schöner Trail zum runterfahren, jetzt bergab Schlammtreten. Hat mir jetzt nicht so gefetzt. Schade, denn sonst ist die Strecke sehr schön.

Da sehe ich aber die Schuld ganz klar bei dem Last-Minute-Verweigerer. Bei dem Kollegen sollte man noch ein paar extra-Bikerunden drehen.

Man hat aber gemerkt, dass das Event bzgl. Auslastung an seine Grenzen stößt. So war für mich der schwierigste Teil der Strecke am Ende vom Veranstaltungsgelände zurück zum Auto zu finden


----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2011)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Man hat aber gemerkt, dass das Event bzgl. Auslastung an seine Grenzen stößt. So war für mich der schwierigste Teil der Strecke am Ende vom Veranstaltungsgelände zurück zum Auto zu finden


 
Definitiv. Der Durchgang war eng und das Gewühle groß.

Bzgl. Wegführung weiß ich nicht auf welchen Trail von früher Du Dich beziehst. Ich fand die Überfahrt über den Höhenweg nach der Aueralm jedenfalls landschaftlich reizvoller als die alte Variante.


----------



## trailblazer (30. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch so empfunden:
Das lange Warten an dem Schalter "bereits angemeldet" war ziemlich frustrierend, zumal der Schalter "Nachmeldung" sehr ausgestorben war. Jedenfalls hatte die Voranmeldung nicht den Effekt, dass man schnell an sein Starterpaket gekommen war. 
Ausserdem, habe ich leider (wie letztes Jahr) kein Shirt in meiner Größe bekommen, aber da war ich vielleicht zu spät dran.

Die Veranstaltung aus der Ortsmitte herauszulegen, finde ich eine gute Sache. Die Parkplatzsituation war dieses Jahr super. 
Allerdings war der Zugang vom Parkplatz zum Festivalgelände nicht optimal. Es war neben der Zielgeraden so eng , dass 2 (schiebende) Biken kaum an einander vorbei gekommen sind. Ausserdem ist ein einziger schmaler Zugang irgendwie auch zu wenig, wenn man die Menge an Bikern/Besuchern bedenkt. Auch auf dem Festivalgelände haben sich die Leute regelmäßig 'verkeilt'.

Die geänderte Streckenführung war für mich überraschend, aber Respekt, dass trotzdem alles so gut organisiert war. Schöner wär es natürlich gewesen, wenn man eine Strecke gefunden hätte, wo man wenigstens ein paar der erkämpften Höhenmeter hätte runterfahren können. Ein Bike den Berg runterzuschieben ist wirklich fade.

Aber, ich freu mich schon auf 2012!


----------



## ]:-> (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde prinzipiell diesen Stinkegraben (klar war es Nass, aber das kann immer passieren) als zusätzlichen Trail echt nicht schlecht. Wenn dann noch die übliche, lange Trailvariante vor dem Wallberg und die Wallbergabfahrt über den Waldtrail dabei wäre, gibt das echt eine richtig anspruchsvolle Strecke. Mir ist schon klar, dass das es bei so vielen Teilnehmern eher utopisch wegen zu langer Staus ist, aber ich könnts mir schon vorstellen...

Ansonsten hat's wie immer Spass gemacht  Pasta, Frühstück und Verpflegung waren Top (nur den Blechkuchen im Ziel hab ich vermisst  )

edit:  





> Inwiefern gewonnen? Früher schöner Trail zum runterfahren, jetzt bergab Schlammtreten. Hat mir jetzt nicht so gefetzt. Schade, denn sonst ist die Strecke sehr schön.


Gings da nicht auf Schotter rüber zur ersten Verpflegung bei der Alm?


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Mai 2011)

ich fand die strecke irgendwie nicht so toll. ich bin die c-strecke gefahren und fand den anteil an forstwegen leider zu hoch. lustig sind auch schilder mit "max 25 km/h" bei schnellen abfahrten, die man mit über 50 runterfährt. 

generell weiß ich auch nicht, wie ernst diese schilder zu nehmen waren, auch die bei den "schiebestrecken". waren das empfehlungen? gebote? die schiebestrecken wurden auch nicht aufgehoben. bei mir gab es eine situation, wo sich die schieber nicht sicher waren, ob sie nun wieder aufsitzen dürfen.

und: @superfirend: bist du das rennen singlespeed auf deinem singular gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich möchte mich zunächst für Euer Verständnis für die kurzfristige Änderung bedanken!
Uns wurde am Freitag Abend die Durchfahrt mit gesetzlichem Nachdruck über das Areal
untersagt -.

Ich möchte mich hierzu bitte nicht weiter Äußern mussen, von Freitag auf Sonntag bin ich zehn Jahre gealtert.

Wir werden Eure Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik natürlich ernst nehmen und versuchen uns für 2012 zu verbessern.Freitag Abend stand es für 2012 nicht gut.

Die Wartezeiten, Zufahrt/Gang zum neuen Gelände waren bereits notiert, hier müssen wir
große Änderungen treffen, Strecken werden nach diesem Jahr evtl. komplett verändert -
Den einen wirds freuen, den anderen nicht...

Ich denke jedoch, dass der Wechsel auf das neue Areal ein guter Zug war, wir haben in Planung
für 2012 die Fläche zu erweitern, evtl. Zieleinlauf, Messebereich zu ändern ...

Thema Höhenmeter:

Hier variieren alle Angaben je nach Glättungsfaktor der jeweiligen Meßgeräte,
glaubt mir, ich habe alle Strecken mehrfach abgefahren, wir haben letztendlich die Daten
von absolut GPS verwendet, welche als Profis in diesem Bereich sicher nicht so falsch liegen dürften...

Zu den Engstellen an den Trials - 

Die Entzerrung der großen "B" mit zwei Blocks war bereits sehr gut, für 2012 werde ich
versuchen in dieser Route KEINE Engstelle zu verbauen. Trialanteil in C&D werden wir in
etwa belassen.


WER ist von Euch auf der D gefahren?
WIE waren die neuen Streckenteile (außer Stinkergraben...)?

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure rege Teilnahme und dem großteils positiven Feedback.
Ich denke wir haben für 2012 schon eine schöne Überraschung im Koffer ...

wallberg


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2011)

]:->;8366655 schrieb:
			
		

> nur den Blechkuchen im Ziel hab ich vermisst



also ganz hinten rechts beim sponser stand (oder da im eck) gabs blechkuchen.. falls du den meintest


----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2011)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> und: @superfirend: bist du das rennen singlespeed auf deinem singular gefahren?



Ja. Ich bin letztes Jahr die C mit dem Schalter gefahren und wollte dieses Jahr nicht wieder das gleiche machen. Ging unterm Strich ganz gut. War Platz 351 auf der B. Ich bin recht oft am Tegernsee unterwegs und meine Streckenkenntnis kam mir sehr zu pass. Am ersten Berg hatte ich halt massiv mit dem Verkehr bergauf zu kämpfen, wobei ich da natürlich Euch Schaltern keinen Vorwurf machen kann ;-).


----------



## Compagnon (30. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> WER ist von Euch auf der D gefahren?
> WIE waren die neuen Streckenteile (außer Stinkergraben...)?


??
Was war denn anders als vor 3 Jahren? Außer Stinkergraben. Und ich habe noch einen Trail vom Setzberg in Erinnerung, bin aber nicht sicher. Der war damals trotz Schlammschlacht super. Hab aber vielleicht einen zu starken Tunneblick um Veränderungen zu bemerken
Ansonsten war die letzte Auffahrt vor dem Ziel echt gemein und ich empfand sie gestern als überflüssig, war aber auch nicht darauf vorbereitet. 
Und mich haben schon recht früh die C'ler eingeholt. Da wär mir die Stunde Zeitabstand lieber, das liegt aber nur an meiner Form...
Insgesamt: die Strecke hatte dieses Jahr wie ich finde NICHT das Zeug zum Klassiker. Was mir aber richtig gefällt: das ihr (vermutlich notgedrungen) die Strecke andauernd ändert. Das macht richtig Spaß.

Wieso zum Geier erzählt der Moderator, daß der Start sich verschiebt wegen einer plötzlichen Änderung, ihr aber Freitag schon bescheid wußtet? Hat da einer der Favoriten verschlafen oder warum ging es später los?


----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2011)

Noch eine Sache, für die die Veranstaltung und der Veranstalter überhaupt nichts können, die für mich aber dennoch eine sehr seltsame Randnotiz des Tages waren. 

Am frühen Morgen unterwegs zur Startnummernausgabe treffen meine Frau und ich einen Kumpel auf dem Verbindungsweg zwischen Parkplatz und Startgelände. Wir bleiben am äußersten Rand des Weges stehen und unterhalten uns. Es nähert sich ein Typ auf einem Cube Fully, kommt näher und knallt beim Vorbeifahren meiner Frau das Lenkerhörnchen in die Hüfte. Das tat natürlich entsprechend weh, weshalb meine Frau auch gleich Laut gab und wir ein "Hey" hnter ihm her riefen. Der Typ hält an, dreht sich um und blöckt uns an, wir seien selber Schuld über den Haufen gefahren zu werden, wenn wir hier so blöd rumstehen. Was wir hier auch mitten im Weg zu stehen hätten. Auf unsere Entgegnung, dass er sich doch wenigstens Entschuldigen könne, wenn er hier schon in einen von uns rein fährt, schüttelt er den Kopf und fährt davon.

Nun könnte man das unter der Kategorie "*********** gibt's überall" verbuchen - wenn nicht meine Frau ihre Spiegelrefelxkamera um die Schulter getragen hätte, deren Objektiv nun leider gebrochen ist.


----------



## schlaffe wade (30. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben!
> Ich möchte mich zunächst für Euer Verständnis für die kurzfristige Änderung bedanken!
> Uns wurde am Freitag Abend die Durchfahrt mit gesetzlichem Nachdruck über das Areal
> untersagt -.
> ...



servus wallberg ! zuerst nochmals danke für die orga, die kurzfristige änderung (die wohl eher nicht so einfach aus dem ärmel zu schütteln war) und natürlich all den helfern, die das ganze möglich machen.

ich kann hier nur für die faulen hunde (wie mich), kleine mädchen und eisdielenposer sprechen, also für strecke A:

- sollte eine dauerhafte änderung der strecken nötig sein, bitte auch eine neue A. die diesjährige alternative ist mau. zuviel teer, ein einziger anstieg, für diese leistungsklasse zu schwierige abfahrt (man konnte auch nicht gefahrlos überholen, da die schwachen fahrer einfach mit rechts fahren schon überfordert waren).

- verpflegung. am jetzigen stand für A zu spät (mir persönlich wurscht, aber diejenigen, die sich an den letzten jahren orientiert hatten, saßen auf dem trockenen)

- zieleinfahrt. bitte zukünftig keine 90 grad kurve mit schotter. wir waren zu dritt nicht ganz langsam und biegen da so locker flockig vom fußweg richtung ziel.... da wird es dann schon etwas eng.

- gelände super, aber die aufteilung muß besser werden. schlecht beschildert, die kleinen zelte der austeller teilweise im hintersten eck (ist für die auch nicht ganz witzig)

unterm schlußstrich sind das aber marginale punkte, die veranstaltung ist sonst wirklich super ! herzlichen dank !

wegen wegsperrung: macht doch mal einen "4 augen"termin mit overs und setzt den drauf an. hier muß politisch gehandelt werden, sonst zieht ihr den kürzeren....


----------



## schlaffe wade (30. Mai 2011)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Nun könnte man das unter der Kategorie "*********** gibt's überall" verbuchen - wenn nicht meine Frau ihre Spiegelrefelxkamera um die Schulter getragen hätte, deren Objektiv nun leider gebrochen ist.



ist natürlich scheibenkleister, sei froh, daß deiner frau nicht mehr passiert ist. auch wenn es nicht beruhigt: keine bange, es waren ausreichend knallfrösche unterwegs, nicht wenige stubenhocker verwechseln ihre aussichtsreiche position 482 mit dem kampf um's nackte überleben


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2011)

Compagnon schrieb:


> ??
> Was war denn anders als vor 3 Jahren? Außer Stinkergraben. Und ich habe noch einen Trail vom Setzberg in Erinnerung, bin aber nicht sicher. Der war damals trotz Schlammschlacht super. Hab aber vielleicht einen zu starken Tunneblick um Veränderungen zu bemerken
> Ansonsten war die letzte Auffahrt vor dem Ziel echt gemein und ich empfand sie gestern als überflüssig, war aber auch nicht darauf vorbereitet.
> Und mich haben schon recht früh die C'ler eingeholt. Da wär mir die Stunde Zeitabstand lieber, das liegt aber nur an meiner Form...
> ...



Servus,
die letzte Auffahrt stand auch schon vor 3 Jahren, ist aber ok.
Schade dass Dir die Strecke nicht besonders gefiel!
Wir hätten übrigens gerne pünktlich gestartet, ebenso die rund 250 Helfer
auf der Strecke, doch dazu kann ich keine Details nennen, tut mir Leid.

Ich hoffe in 2012 Deinen Geschmack und Zeitplan zu treffen!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2011)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Noch eine Sache, für die die Veranstaltung und der Veranstalter überhaupt nichts können, die für mich aber dennoch eine sehr seltsame Randnotiz des Tages waren.
> 
> Am frühen Morgen unterwegs zur Startnummernausgabe treffen meine Frau und ich einen Kumpel auf dem Verbindungsweg zwischen Parkplatz und Startgelände. Wir bleiben am äußersten Rand des Weges stehen und unterhalten uns. Es nähert sich ein Typ auf einem Cube Fully, kommt näher und knallt beim Vorbeifahren meiner Frau das Lenkerhörnchen in die Hüfte. Das tat natürlich entsprechend weh, weshalb meine Frau auch gleich Laut gab und wir ein "Hey" hnter ihm her riefen. Der Typ hält an, dreht sich um und blöckt uns an, wir seien selber Schuld über den Haufen gefahren zu werden, wenn wir hier so blöd rumstehen. Was wir hier auch mitten im Weg zu stehen hätten. Auf unsere Entgegnung, dass er sich doch wenigstens Entschuldigen könne, wenn er hier schon in einen von uns rein fährt, schüttelt er den Kopf und fährt davon.
> 
> Nun könnte man das unter der Kategorie "*********** gibt's überall" verbuchen - wenn nicht meine Frau ihre Spiegelrefelxkamera um die Schulter getragen hätte, deren Objektiv nun leider gebrochen ist.



Tut mir Leid - 
Idioten gibts halt leider auch ín unserem Sport!

Hatte er ne Startnummer?

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> servus wallberg ! zuerst nochmals danke für die orga, die kurzfristige änderung (die wohl eher nicht so einfach aus dem ärmel zu schütteln war) und natürlich all den helfern, die das ganze möglich machen.
> 
> ich kann hier nur für die faulen hunde (wie mich), kleine mädchen und eisdielenposer sprechen, also für strecke A:
> 
> ...



Danke für die ehrliche Info,
Hast in allen Punkten den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Die A Strecke war nur ne Notlösung, ist klar, das diese nicht unseren Wünschen entsprach.
2012 wird sicher wieder besser! Wenn wir dürfen...

Lieben Gruß

wallberg

PS: Georg war stets mit im Boot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (30. Mai 2011)

@ wallberg: unter dem gesichtspunkt natürlich doch eine tolle leistung so schnell noch ne änderung hinbekommen zu haben (auch wenn mir der schlamm-trail ganz und gar nicht gefallen hat). aber egal. schade, dass es leider immer wieder zu sowas kommt und dadurch der ganze positive faktor für das ganze tal in gefahr gerät - da können die noch soviel tourismus-master-pläne machen, wenn dann einzelne sowas durchziehen :-(

dass wallberg nichts weiteres dazu sagen kann, kann ich verstehen. aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes weiter infos, was da so kurzfristig abgelaufen ist wegen der sperrung usw.


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> @ wallberg: unter dem gesichtspunkt natürlich doch eine tolle leistung so schnell noch ne änderung hinbekommen zu haben (auch wenn mir der schlamm-trail ganz und gar nicht gefallen hat). aber egal. schade, dass es leider immer wieder zu sowas kommt und dadurch der ganze positive faktor für das ganze tal in gefahr gerät - da können die noch soviel tourismus-master-pläne machen, wenn dann einzelne sowas durchziehen :-(
> 
> dass wallberg nichts weiteres dazu sagen kann, kann ich verstehen. aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes weiter infos, was da so kurzfristig abgelaufen ist wegen der sperrung usw.



Danke,
sehe ich auch so.

Wir hatten aber seitens des Tourismus (TTT), der Komunen, Behörden und des Landkreises beste Unterstützung, auch wenn diese hier nicht half.

Gruß vom See

wallberg


----------



## carbonracer (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr keine Ambitionen, irgendetwas zu erreichen. Nicht einmal in den letzten Jahren gefahrene Zeiten wollte geschweige denn könnte ich schlagen. Ich wollte einfach nur Spass durch gemütliches "Mitzuckeln" neben meiner Freundin . Daran hätte mich nur eine Absage des Rennens hindern können. Und die gab es dank eures enormen Einsates nicht. Vielen Dank dafür!! 

Leider hab ich ausgerechnet für dieses Jahr meine Freundin motiviert, als absolute MTB-Anfängerin den Marathon mitzufahren. Und die ursprüngliche A-Strecke wäre da schon ausreichend fordernd gewesen. Der pausenlose Anstieg über 500hm hat sie aber fertig gemacht. Und das wegen eines einzelnen profilneurotischen Bauernholzkopfes. Schade, dass ich nicht weiss, wer das ist. Dann ständ der morgen gleich nochmal in der Zeitung...


----------



## Fabse86 (30. Mai 2011)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Jahr keine Ambitionen, irgendetwas zu erreichen. Nicht einmal in den letzten Jahren gefahrene Zeiten wollte geschweige denn könnte ich schlagen. Ich wollte einfach nur Spass durch gemütliches "Mitzuckeln" neben meiner Freundin . Daran hätte mich nur eine Absage des Rennens hindern können. Und die gab es dank eures enormen Einsates nicht. Vielen Dank dafür!!



Das ist lustig. Genau so ging es mir auch, gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin. 
Wir waren auf der B unterwegs. Das gemeinsame Fahren kam sehr gut an
Und für mich war es auch mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung mit klarem Kopf und Blick im Feld unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## ND1971 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,
War ein klasse rennen bei grandiosem wetter. Und dann noch das bleiFreibier danach !

...und ich war heilfroh, dass die C nicht noch länger war ;-)


----------



## carbonracer (30. Mai 2011)

Hey, cool. Ja, meine Freundin war auch nicht unbedingt unglücklich. Ich muss zu meiner Schande aber gestehen, dass ich mich auf der Abfahrt "etwas" abgesetzt hab. Die hat Spass gemacht. Hatte also trotzdem nochn bisschen Race...


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (30. Mai 2011)

War ein schönes Race mit guten Wetterbedingungen."Schöne" Strecke, top Ergebniss noch dazu.Super organisiert und auch ein Danke an die Streckenposten und Helfer die Wasser Iso etc an den Stationen reichen!!!10 von 10 Punkten!


----------



## mp77 (30. Mai 2011)

Eine sehr gute Veranstaltung mit ein paar Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten 

Hallo Wallberg, ich bin die Strecke D gefahren. Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht:

Schiebestrecke. Entweder schieben alle oder gar keiner. Hier gehören mehr Streckenposten hin, die sich auch die Nummern notieren. Es ist einfach unfair. Da fahren dann soviele, die vorher am Berg alle schon weg waren.

Trails: Schlammtrail geht gar nicht. Ist ja bereits bekannt. Schade, dass der Wallberg-Trail nicht dabei war. Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat war, dass hinten raus der verblockte und verwurzelte Trail drin war. Ich finde es schade, eine so knüppelharte Strecke noch härter machen zu müssen. Muss nicht sein. 

Verpflegungsstationen: 1-2 zu wenig. Der Abstand ist zu groß. Mit einer Flasche von Station zu Station zu kommen reicht nicht. Um 2 Flaschen zu greifen, ist die Durchfahrt zu schnell. Ein Tipp: Wenn es logistisch möglich ist, dann wäre oben am Wallberg eine ideale Position noch vor der Abfahrt sich ne Flasche zu greifen. Die letzte Verpflegungsstation ist zu weit hinten. Die muss früher kommen.
Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass teilweise nur halb gefüllt sind. Geht gar nicht!!!

Ansonsten eine super Veranstaltung! Macht weiter so...


----------



## naishy (30. Mai 2011)

mp77 schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Veranstaltung ...
> 
> Schiebestrecke. Entweder schieben alle oder gar keiner. Hier gehören mehr Streckenposten hin, die sich auch die Nummern notieren. Es ist einfach unfair. Da fahren dann soviele, die vorher am Berg alle schon weg waren.
> 
> Ansonsten eine super Veranstaltung! Macht weiter so...




Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (31. Mai 2011)

Schiebestrecke. Entweder schieben alle oder gar keiner. Hier gehören mehr Streckenposten hin, die sich auch die Nummern notieren. Es ist einfach unfair. 

Zustimmung, wobei das nicht stasimäßig laufen braucht. Einfach klare Ansagen von wo bis wo. Ich bin auch teilweise gefahren, aber nur weil ich zum radfahrn und nicht zum Laufen gekommen bin, Zeit oder Plätze konnte ich eh nicht gewinnen, dafür war zu viel los. Bin diesmal nur die B gefahren und hab mich im Nachhinein etwas geärgert, weil ich den Abfahrten nur an wenigen Stellen überholen konnte, häufig aber langsamere bzw. unsichere Fahrer aus Block 1 vor mir hatte.

Natürlich sind bei so vielen Startern auch ***** dabei, blöd wenn da wie bei Superfriend Dinge zu Bruch gehen. 

Was war gut:
- Wallberg, Wetter, Wahnsinnsbikeregion
- Atmosphäre
- Streckenflexibilität

Was geht besser:
- Zielbereichplanung
- Strecken besser abstimmen (kam ja schon)
- Shirt, eh falsche Größe, heb ich nur auf, weil ihr so nett seid

Was war eigentlich OK:
- Verpflegung, hier verstehe ich höchstens Kritik der A-Streckenfahrer (die sahen leidend aus), ansonsten kann man bei so nem Wetter auch mal 2 Flaschen mitnehmen, es sei denn man fährt um den Sieg mit und hat Verpflegung privat organisiert

Ich wünsche Wallberg und allen Beteiligten weiterhin so viel Mut und Motivation und freue mich schon auf 2012.


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2011)

Vielen Lieben Dank!

Für Euch werden wir uns sicher wieder motivieren!

wallberg


----------



## scooter_werner (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch die D Strecke gefahren und kann einigen Punkten von oben nicht zustimmen:
Schiebestrecken: 
am Start hat der Streckenchef doch klar gesagt, dass gefahren werden kann und nicht geschoben werden muss. 
Schlammtrail:
Ich bin auch kein guter Abfahrer, aber der Stinkergraben war doch noch im Rahmen dessen, was man von einem MTB Rennen erwarten muss. Mag sein, dass es für die C und B Fahrer noch schlammiger wurde, aber ich fand's okay.
Trinkflaschen:
da mss ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Super, dass Flaschen getauscht werden, aber die sollten dann auch voll sein. Sonst klappt es mit der Einteilung nicht.

Für mich war der größte Kritikpunkt die schnelle Abfahrt auf feinem Schotter, wo viele A-Fahrer überholt werden mussten. Zwar hielten sich die Allermeisten schön rechts, das hieß aber, dass man als Schnellerer öfter in den tieferen Schotter auf der anderen Seite ausweichen musste. Und für die Langsamen war es sicher auch nicht toll, nicht auf der Ideallinie fahren zu können. Ich bin jedenfalls die Abfahrt wesentlich langsamer runter als ich sonst gefahren wäre, um niemanden (incl. mir) zu gefährden.

Alles in allem eine bestens organisierte Veranstaltung, die ich gerne wieder besuchen werde.


----------



## mp77 (31. Mai 2011)

Nochmals kurz zur Verpflegung. Also ich bin die D in deutlich unter 5 h gefahren. Da merkst Du schon einen Unterschied, ob Du den Wallberg mit einem Kilo mehr oder weniger (1 Trinkflasche mehr) hochschleppen musst.Jeder tunt am Fahrrad. Aber solche Dinge sind meines erachtens doch viel interessanter, also ob ich z.B. einen Sattel montiere der 50 Gramm leichter ist.

Für eine Top-Verpflegung bezahle ich ja auch ein Startgeld von 50,- . Da brauche ich es doch nicht noch extra privat organisieren. Vorallem wenn es vorher so angepriesen wird. Ich sage ja auch nicht, warum brauchen die A-Fahrer überhaupt eine Verpflegung. Ich finde es sollte für alle passen - von A - D. Und bei D war ich nicht ganz einverstanden.

Fazit: Es sind ja auch nur Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die meines Erachtens nochmals zu einer deutlichen Verbesserung der Veranstaltung beitragen.


----------



## mountainbike (31. Mai 2011)

also wie jedes jahr wieder ein  von mir.

super-rennen, super-strecke, super-orga, super-verpflegung, pasta-party - oberhammer!

ein trail raus, einen anderen rein - wenn der nur nicht so gestunken hätte, lach bin wie immer die C gefahren.

almauftrieb hat auch voll spass gemacht, hinten mit race-king war ich dann ganz zufrieden,

cool wärs, wenns bei den t-shirt mal wieder normal größen gibt. so wie vor paar jahren das mit SCHMERZFREI!!! - das S ist dieses jahr wieder soooo groß

freu mich auf nächstes jahr!!!!


----------



## Compagnon (31. Mai 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus,
> die letzte Auffahrt stand auch schon vor 3 Jahren,


Da hab ich wohl die Abkürzung genommen  Ich meinte die allerletzte, die paar Hm noch unmittelbar vor dem Ziel. Wenn auch die dabei war, dann ist es wohl das Alter...
Wurde schon paar mal erwähnt, hier trotzdem nochmal: die Verpflegung war sehr knapp, aber die Leute dort hatten eine super Laune. Insbesonder an der letzten Station mit Weißbier etc., ich hab's zwar nicht genutzt. Aber soviel Mühe mit lockeren Sprüchen, SUPER UND VIELEN DANK  
Ich bin schon gespannt auf nächstes Jahr, die Logistik Maschinerie läuft im Moment sicher auf Hochtouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf17 (31. Mai 2011)

Gibt´s einen Termin für 2012?

Nicht dass es wieder unerwartete Verschiebungen gibt...;-)


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2011)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Ich bin auch die D Strecke gefahren und kann einigen Punkten von oben nicht zustimmen:
> Schiebestrecken:
> am Start hat der Streckenchef doch klar gesagt, dass gefahren werden kann und nicht geschoben werden muss.
> Schlammtrail:
> ...



Danke für Deine Einschätzungen,
kann Dir voll beipflichten, gerade die Abfahrt war mir im Vorfeld ein Graus,
aber in der Kürze der Zeit die einzigste Möglichkeit die A Runde Überhaupt
fahren zu können, ich bitte um Dein/Euer Verständnis.

2012 gibts wieder nen Trial OHNE A Fahrer in diesem Bereich.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2011)

steppenwolf17 schrieb:


> Gibt´s einen Termin für 2012?
> 
> Nicht dass es wieder unerwartete Verschiebungen gibt...;-)



Werden wir die nächsten Tage festlegen, 

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2011)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl die Abkürzung genommen  Ich meinte die allerletzte, die paar Hm noch unmittelbar vor dem Ziel. Wenn auch die dabei war, dann ist es wohl das Alter...
> Wurde schon paar mal erwähnt, hier trotzdem nochmal: die Verpflegung war sehr knapp, aber die Leute dort hatten eine super Laune. Insbesonder an der letzten Station mit Weißbier etc., ich hab's zwar nicht genutzt. Aber soviel Mühe mit lockeren Sprüchen, SUPER UND VIELEN DANK
> Ich bin schon gespannt auf nächstes Jahr, die Logistik Maschinerie läuft im Moment sicher auf Hochtouren.




Danke!
Wir arbeiten daran!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2011)

mp77 schrieb:


> Nochmals kurz zur Verpflegung. Also ich bin die D in deutlich unter 5 h gefahren. Da merkst Du schon einen Unterschied, ob Du den Wallberg mit einem Kilo mehr oder weniger (1 Trinkflasche mehr) hochschleppen musst.Jeder tunt am Fahrrad. Aber solche Dinge sind meines erachtens doch viel interessanter, also ob ich z.B. einen Sattel montiere der 50 Gramm leichter ist.
> 
> Für eine Top-Verpflegung bezahle ich ja auch ein Startgeld von 50,- . Da brauche ich es doch nicht noch extra privat organisieren. Vorallem wenn es vorher so angepriesen wird. Ich sage ja auch nicht, warum brauchen die A-Fahrer überhaupt eine Verpflegung. Ich finde es sollte für alle passen - von A - D. Und bei D war ich nicht ganz einverstanden.
> 
> Fazit: Es sind ja auch nur Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die meines Erachtens nochmals zu einer deutlichen Verbesserung der Veranstaltung beitragen.



Hallo mp77,
wir werden daran Arbeiten, sorry das es nicht gepasst hat.

wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (31. Mai 2011)

@ Wallberg

im Grunde ist Alles gesagt, jedoch habe ich eine kleine Kritik an der Startaufstellung. Leider konnte man zur Startaufstellung nur von Hinten ran, was im Grunde, wenn man etwas weiter vorne Starten wollte nur sehr früh zu schaffen war. In der Vergangenheit war es so geregelt (soweit ich mich erinnere), dass man sich bei den Richtzeiten anstellen konnte. Dies war jedoch durch den langen Kanal nicht gegeben. Hier wäre ein offener Startbereich mit den entsprechenden Zeithinweisen sinnvoll...

Ansonsten nochmal meinen Respekt für die schnelle Organisation der "neuen" Strecke und dem sehr gelungenen Event. 

Grüße aus München


----------



## jonnys (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo ! Mich würden die Höhenmeter von der neuen C-Strecke interesieren? Hatte auf meinen Polar 600x nur 2130m und 69,2km .Die neue C-Strecke war super nur in den Trails zu Viele D-Fahrer! Die Flaschenverplegung ist Spitze!


----------



## zozoon (31. Mai 2011)

wie war denn dann eigentlich die streckenführung und länge samt höhenmeter der A-strecke?


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> wie war denn dann eigentlich die streckenführung und länge samt höhenmeter der A-strecke?



also ich hatte am Ende der A-Runde knapp 29km und 669hm auf dem tacho. aber wer weiß ob das stimmt?


----------



## Fup (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich fand super: das Wetter, die netten Mitfahrer, das Pasta-Buffet, Essens- und Getränkegutschein und den großen Parkplatz, auf dem wir auch über Nacht bleiben durften.

Ich fände es wirklich klasse, wenn die B-Strecke ohne Engstellen wäre. Ich habe schon wieder am ersten Trail 4-5 Minuten gewartet. Das ist einfach blöd. Daher finde ich es super, dass Ihr Euch überlegt, die Strecke entsprechend anzupassen.

Den Schlamm-Trail muss ich nie wieder haben. Für die D- und C-Fahrer mag das noch gegangen sein, aber mir ist die Grütze nur noch in die Schuhe gelaufen... BÄH. Und ganz ehrlich: Für das Biker-Image bzw. das Image von solchen Rennveranstaltungen ist es sicherlich auch nicht förderlich, wenn eine Horde Rennfahrer den Trail verwüstet.

T-Shirts: Warum gibt es nicht mal ein Bike-Trikot? Und dann bitte auch kleine Größen.

Der leckere Blechkuchen im Ziel hat mir auch gefehlt. Wäre toll, wenn Ihr den wieder anbieten könntet.

Sodele, genug "gemosert". Ich fand es mal wieder super und drücke ganz fest die Daumen, dass das Festival in 2012 stattfindet.

Grüße

Fup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (31. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ich hatte am Ende der A-Runde knapp 29km und 669hm auf dem tacho. aber wer weiß ob das stimmt?



und wo ging die strecke dann lang? also ursprünglich hätte es ja über bauer in der au zur schwarzentennalm laufen sollen. wie war denn dann der neue weg?


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> und wo ging die strecke dann lang? also ursprünglich hätte es ja über bauer in der au zur schwarzentennalm laufen sollen. wie war denn dann der neue weg?



warst du nicht dabei?

die strecke ging richtung wallberg moos rauf. noch ein stückerl weiter und dann wieder bergab. dann aufm radlweg richtung rottach-egern zurück; der rest wie geplant.


----------



## zozoon (31. Mai 2011)

doch aber bin die B gefahren


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2011)

ach so


----------



## Tobi-161 (31. Mai 2011)

mp77 schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Veranstaltung mit ein paar Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten
> 
> Hallo Wallberg, ich bin die Strecke D gefahren. Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht:
> 
> Schiebestrecke. Entweder schieben alle oder gar keiner. Hier gehören mehr Streckenposten hin, die sich auch die Nummern notieren. Es ist einfach unfair. Da fahren dann soviele, die vorher am Berg alle schon weg waren.


Einer hat versucht um die erste Kurve zu fahren, ging schief bzw runter  Ansonsten sind alle gefahren um mich rum... Wurde aber am Start klar angesagt.





mp77 schrieb:


> Trails: Schlammtrail geht gar nicht. Ist ja bereits bekannt.  Schade, dass der Wallberg-Trail nicht dabei war. Was mir gar nicht  gefallen hat war, dass hinten raus der verblockte und verwurzelte Trail  drin war. Ich finde es schade, eine so knüppelharte Strecke noch härter  machen zu müssen. Muss nicht sein.


Ja der Schlammtrail... der nach Kreuth war viel schöner.
Meinst Du mit verblockten Trail den ziemlich am Ende beim bergauf fahren? Den fand ich saugut  (dieses Jahr gings mir am Ende noch gut, das macht den Unterschied)




mp77 schrieb:


> Verpflegungsstationen: 1-2 zu wenig. Der Abstand ist zu groß. Mit  einer Flasche von Station zu Station zu kommen reicht nicht. Um 2  Flaschen zu greifen, ist die Durchfahrt zu schnell. Ein Tipp: Wenn es  logistisch möglich ist, dann wäre oben am Wallberg eine ideale Position  noch vor der Abfahrt sich ne Flasche zu greifen. Die letzte  Verpflegungsstation ist zu weit hinten. Die muss früher kommen.
> Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass teilweise nur halb gefüllt sind. Geht gar nicht!!!
> 
> Ansonsten eine super Veranstaltung! Macht weiter so...


Bei mir wars auch knapp mit den Flaschen, ging gerade noch so. Wärs kühler gewesen hätte es wohl gepasst.
Danke an die freundlichen Helfer an den Stationen die mir auch noch ein Gel und nen Riegel hinterher getragen haben. Die taten gut!




scooter_werner schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich war der größte Kritikpunkt die schnelle Abfahrt auf feinem  Schotter, wo viele A-Fahrer überholt werden mussten. Zwar hielten sich  die Allermeisten schön rechts, das hieß aber, dass man als Schnellerer  öfter in den tieferen Schotter auf der anderen Seite ausweichen musste.  Und für die Langsamen war es sicher auch nicht toll, nicht auf der  Ideallinie fahren zu können. Ich bin jedenfalls die Abfahrt wesentlich  langsamer runter als ich sonst gefahren wäre, um niemanden (incl. mir)  zu gefährden.



Das war wirklich knifflig. Da haben wir uns wieder richtig beliebt gemacht...  bei den Wanderern sicher auch...
Die A-Fahrer, unter denen vermutlich die meisten Anfänger fahren, sollten eine Strecke für sich bekommen oder so geleitet werden, das sie den angebrannten nicht mehr begegnen. Ein paar sind trotz Abstand beim überholen erschrocken... (siehe Gardasee)




Fup schrieb:


> Den Schlamm-Trail muss ich nie wieder haben. Für die D- und C-Fahrer mag  das noch gegangen sein, aber mir ist die Grütze nur noch in die Schuhe  gelaufen... BÄH. Und ganz ehrlich: Für das Biker-Image bzw. das Image  von solchen Rennveranstaltungen ist es sicherlich auch nicht förderlich,  wenn eine Horde Rennfahrer den Trail verwüstet.
> 
> T-Shirts: Warum gibt es nicht mal ein Bike-Trikot? Und dann bitte auch kleine Größen.



Mir wollten die auch kein S geben... passt aber locker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Startgeld light ohne Shirt wär auch gut! Ansonsten lieber ein Trikot.


Das mit dem Dreck war doch super, ein paar Wanderer haben das am Wallberg abscheulich schön kommentiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mein Edge500 hat am Ende auch nur knapp über 3000hm angezeigt. Wenn man die Funktion HM-Korrektur verwendet passt danach.


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

DieBremse schrieb:


> @ Wallberg
> 
> im Grunde ist Alles gesagt, jedoch habe ich eine kleine Kritik an der Startaufstellung. Leider konnte man zur Startaufstellung nur von Hinten ran, was im Grunde, wenn man etwas weiter vorne Starten wollte nur sehr früh zu schaffen war. In der Vergangenheit war es so geregelt (soweit ich mich erinnere), dass man sich bei den Richtzeiten anstellen konnte. Dies war jedoch durch den langen Kanal nicht gegeben. Hier wäre ein offener Startbereich mit den entsprechenden Zeithinweisen sinnvoll...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank,
nehmen wir auf!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ich hatte am Ende der A-Runde knapp 29km und 669hm auf dem tacho. aber wer weiß ob das stimmt?



Kommt in etwa hin -

wallberg


----------



## Fabse86 (1. Juni 2011)

Eines sollte noch geschrieben werden:

Danke @Wallberg für die vielen aktualisierten Informationen die du das ganze Jahr über gegeben hast. Das ist richtig cool und sorgt für permanente Vorfreude auf den Marathon


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juni 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Eines sollte noch geschrieben werden:
> 
> Danke @Wallberg für die vielen aktualisierten Informationen die du das ganze Jahr über gegeben hast. Das ist richtig cool und sorgt für permanente Vorfreude auf den Marathon



Absolut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (1. Juni 2011)

]:->;8373335 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut




da reihe ich mich auch gleich ein! vielen dank!!!


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Eines sollte noch geschrieben werden:
> 
> Danke @Wallberg für die vielen aktualisierten Informationen die du das ganze Jahr über gegeben hast. Das ist richtig cool und sorgt für permanente Vorfreude auf den Marathon



Danke, mach ich gern für Euch!

Bis 2012, hoffe ich!


wallberg


----------



## cannonier (1. Juni 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben!
> 
> WER ist von Euch auf der D gefahren?
> WIE waren die neuen Streckenteile (außer Stinkergraben...)?
> ...



Auch mein Senf soll nicht fehlen...

Die D war wieder toll zu fahren.
Der Stinkergraben war wesentlich interessanter als die Strasse von der Aueralm runter. Vom Panorama vorher ganz zu schweigen.
Die Variante nach der Kühzagl kann man fahren, muß aber nicht.

Was besser gewesen wäre:
Vom Hirschberg nach Kreuth den weiter oben abzweigenden Trail (H2 oder so?).
Am Wallberg ne Getränkeverpflegung.
Die Abfahrt vom Setzberg nach Kreuth hätte man doch locker über den Trail machen können, oder? Die Teilnehmer von Strecke A können ja trotzdem die Forststasse benutzen. Würde denen auch das schnelle überholt werden ersparen. Oder gibts dann Probleme mit Kreuzungen?

Ansonsten alles super, wie immer.

Sind wir Dler auf der Einführung durch Rottach-Egern eigentlich mal vom Weg abgekommen?


----------



## markmarkus (1. Juni 2011)

Strecke A 29km und 636hm
gemessen mit Garmin Edge 705

ich hatte mich dann doch auf die ca.40 KM eingestellt, und war etwas entäuscht, aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Schade dass einzelne eine Grossveranstalltung so kurzfristig sabotieren können.

Danke dennoch an die Veranstallter, bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabe, dann auf Strecke B
Grüsse


----------



## UAD (1. Juni 2011)

cannonier schrieb:


> Auch mein Senf soll nicht fehlen...
> 
> Sind wir Dler auf der Einführung durch Rottach-Egern eigentlich mal vom Weg abgekommen?



Oh ja!
Da mein Start erst später war, habe ich an der Einmündung Aribostraße/Wiesseer Str. gestanden, um mir die D-Streckler mal anzuschauen. Habe noch nett mit dem Streifenpolizisten gequatscht, der die Wiesseer Str Richtung Bad Wiessee abgesperrt hatte und nun auf die Meute wartete, die aus der Aribostr. vom See her kommend heranrollen sollte.
Jedenfalls staunten wir nicht nicht schlecht als der ganze Pulk plötzlich von hinten über die Bundesstraße herangesaust kam.
Es hieß, dass das Führungsmotorrad wohl in Rottach falsch abgebogen war.
Zum Glück ist auch kein Wagen in Gegenrichtung durchgelassen worden. Wäre sonst vielleicht kritisch geworden.

Sonst war aber alles fast perfekt, wenn man die Umstände der Streckenänderung berücksichtigt.

Großes Lob an Wallberg und an das ganze Team!
Freue mich schon auf die neuen Streckenführungen nächstes Jahr.

Bis denne!


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

cannonier schrieb:


> Auch mein Senf soll nicht fehlen...
> 
> Die D war wieder toll zu fahren.
> Der Stinkergraben war wesentlich interessanter als die Strasse von der Aueralm runter. Vom Panorama vorher ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



Ja, ein Lokal ProFahrer ist falsch gefahren, die Herde hinterher - sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

UAD schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> Da mein Start erst später war, habe ich an der Einmündung Aribostraße/Wiesseer Str. gestanden, um mir die D-Streckler mal anzuschauen. Habe noch nett mit dem Streifenpolizisten gequatscht, der die Wiesseer Str Richtung Bad Wiessee abgesperrt hatte und nun auf die Meute wartete, die aus der Aribostr. vom See her kommend heranrollen sollte.
> Jedenfalls staunten wir nicht nicht schlecht als der ganze Pulk plötzlich von hinten über die Bundesstraße herangesaust kam.
> Es hieß, dass das Führungsmotorrad wohl in Rottach falsch abgebogen war.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2011)

markmarkus schrieb:


> Strecke A 29km und 636hm
> gemessen mit Garmin Edge 705
> 
> ich hatte mich dann doch auf die ca.40 KM eingestellt, und war etwas entäuscht, aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
> ...



Danke für das Verständnis!


----------



## pug304 (1. Juni 2011)

der Stinkergraben hat seinen Namen zu recht verdient. der wird garantiert nicht zu meinen Lieblingstrail 

Was ich an der Stelle loswerden wollte, wenn das auch mit der MTB-Veranstaltung nicht direkt was zu tun hat.. Scheinbar haben die Tegernseeer Vermieter von Hotel und Ferienwohnungen es nicht nötig weil wg. Reichtum geschlossen. Dass diese Spezies gerne von Samstag zu Samstag vermietet ist klar. Wenn man aber zwei Wochen vorher kommt und die Bude ist lt. Internet frei würde ich die Kohle der werten Gäste mitnehmen. Man höre und staune: von 15 freien Lokationen haben gerade mal drei geantwortet. Zwei haben unmissverständlich geoutet, dass Sie wg. zwei Übernachtungen sich keinen Stress machen und der dritte hat zumindest erst mal angeboten das ich min. drei Nächte bleiben muss, auf meine Anfrage was dass dann kosten soll war ab dann Funkstille.

Ergo: ich bin alleine am Sonntag morgen angereist. Das Geld das ich gerne liegen gelassen hätte habe ich nun einen Garmin Edge 500 investiert  . Und die nächsten Jahre werde ich mir den Stress mit Quartiersuche von vorne weg sparen.

Den Marathon werde ich selbstredend gerne das nächste Jahr das fünfte Mal mitfahren. Darüber wurde in vielen Posts positiv und lobend berichtet. Dem schliesse ich mich an.  aber bitte ohne den Stinker


----------

